# Peristaltic pumps



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Im trying to automate my fertz using one of these peristaltic pumps at ebay. They cost 49 bucks plus shipping. The one I cant decide if i will get 1.2ml/min or 20ml/min. Have anyone use this pumps before? Which one would you pick? Heres a link of the ebay item.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bare-Bones-Peri...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I would choose 1.2 mL/min. This means you can make a 250 mL solution and dose about 5 mL or so of it to the tank. You should have a few weeks worth of liquid there. Just make sure you buy the digital timers since they allow you to program in irregular times like 3 times a week vs. every night at the same time.

20 mL is too much.

You will want to insert the tubes into the filter line (in or out it doesn't matter). This will ensure the fertilizers get spread across the tank evenly, and it will be visually more appealing since you won't have tubes coming up the side of the tank.


----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

Any update on this? Did it work? Info?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry it took so long on the update. I been using peristaltic pump on my ada 60h tank for more than a 1yr now. I use the pps pro and its great. Just buy 2 peristaltic pump for the micro and macro solutions and just set it on a timer. Each pump is pumping 0.5cc per min. PPS Pro is set 1cc per 10 gallon everyday. I can enjoy moore looking at my tank with less work. I still do water change from time to time not weekly. If any of u need help pm me i will tell u or send u some pics. I am currently building a 120h tank it will have those peristaltic pump too but bigger output a min. Now still waiting for my tank.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I'm interested!! I've been doing research on auto dosing as well. 

It may help if you post on here for everyone to see as well. It's important info that I'm sure other people may find useful


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I will try to upload a video in youtube for everyone to see.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here u go guys I have uploaded a video on Youtube about my setup. If you got any questions PM me.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Very interesting, I appreciate you uploading that video.

Your cabinet is so organized, want to come over and clean up my setup? 


Thanks,

Ric


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot. I tried to make everything simple and easy. I been there, done that in my previous 90g sump tank. Now just waiting for my new tank wife just approved . It will have the same setup like my 60h but everything bigger.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats a great video. I also dose my setups PPS-pro and was thinking of getting a couple pumps. Very nice work, and nice tank!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got those pump from www.aptinstruments.com. Pick the sp100FO which is the one I have on my 60h they are great. They have different output for bigger tanks if u like.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

wwh2694 said:


> I got those pump from www.aptinstruments.com. Pick the sp100FO wich is the one I have on my 60h they are great. They have different output for bigger tanks if u like.


Thanks for the link. This is going to be soooooo much easier.


----------

